# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Tagebuch meiner Prostata-Entfernung (Bauchschnitt)

## helmut.k

Vorweg:
 Nach einigem Zgern setze ich den Bericht ber meine Erfahrung mit der radikalen Prostata-Entfernung mittels Bauchschnitt ins Forum.  Obwohl ich bergewichtig bin (vor der OP: 102 kg), was mir alle befragten Operateure als Handicap auslegten, zeigt meine Erfahrung, dass  bei vergleichbarer Diagnose - und berlegter Auswahl des Operateurs, eine erfolgreiche Operation und eine gute Heilung nicht die Ausnahme  bleiben muss.  
 Es existieren auch andere Therapiemglichkeiten. Nach ausfhrlichen Recherchen, Lektre der Forumsbeitrge sowie Befragung von Nutzern habe ich mich fr die RRP entschieden. Zuvor hat man mir, gerade wegen meines Bauches, zu einer Schlsselloch-Chirurgie nach dem Da-Vinci-Verfahren geraten. Der betreffende Herr Professor hat sowohl einen Erhalt der Nerven als auch der Kontinenz  ausgeschlossen. Meine Therapieziele waren  in der Reihenfolge - , im Anschluss erstens frei von Krebszellen, zweitens trocken und drittens (wenn mglich) noch zur Erektion fhig zu sein.
 Mit Hilfe von Nutzern dieses Forums habe ich zu meinem Glck habe die Dres. Praetorius in Starnberg kennen gelernt. In einem offenen Gesprch und ausfhrlicher Beratung in Starnberg hatten wir, ich und meine Frau, in ihnen rzte gefunden, denen wir vertrauen konnten. Beide, Vater und Sohn, verfgen ber eine groe handwerkliche Erfahrung und ihr Interesse gilt vorrangig ihren Patienten. Sie nehmen sich Zeit fr ihre Operationen und achten frsorglich auf die Details. Selten habe ich auch nach dem Eingriff eine derart persnliche Betreuung erfahren.

Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Nach sechs Stunden Zugfahrt Ankunft im Klinikum. Zuweisung meines Ein-Bett-Zimmers. Zur Begrung erhalte ich auf der Station ein Schnpschen (Abfhrmittel); anschlieend ausfhrliches und entspanntes Gesprch mit dem Operateur. Wir sprechen die ganze OP noch einmal durch. Dr. P. wird sich Zeit nehmen (ca. 4  5 h); auch Lymphknoten entfernen; da einseitig Tumor an Kapsel heran reicht, und erstes Ziel die Tumorfreiheit ist, wird er vermutlich einseitig auch einen Teil des Nervengeflechtes entfernen mssen, aber generell mglichst Nerven erhaltend operieren; bei der Anastomose  wird er die Harnrhre nicht direkt mit dem Schliemuskel vernhen, sondern die Nahtstelle erst hinter dem Muskel setzen, so dass der Schliemuskel unverletzt und voll funktionsfhig bleibt und so ungestrt seine Arbeit tun kann; Dr. P. weist, weil ich bergewichtig bin und ein Buchlein vor mir her trage, auf ein gewisses Infektionsrisiko im Fettgewebe der Haut hin, was die Wundheilung nach der OP verlngern knnte.
 Gegen 17 Uhr Henkersmahlzeit, bestehend aus einer Tasse Tee und zwei Suppentassen Brhe; werde ermahnt, ab 23 Uhr nichts mehr zu trinken;
 Um 19:30 Rasur vom Bauchnabel bis zu den Knien durch eine Schwester, was sehr lustig ist, aber kratzt; (versptet) erhalte ich den Tipp, dass meine Frau mich am Vorabend zuhause in angenehmerer Atmosphre htte rasieren knnen. Danach komme ich noch in den Genuss eines Einlaufs. Die Nacht verluft ruhig; ich bin durch die lange Anreise doch mde.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Anstelle des Frhstcks erhalte ich um 7:30 Uhr fr den Enddarm ein Mikroklistier zum selbst Einfhren. Danach Telefongesprch mit Mayk46, der exakt vor einer Woche operiert wurde und in der Residenz logiert. Er gibt mit einen Tipp, der sich in den nchsten Tagen ntzlich erweisen wird, wegen der Schmerzen nicht den starken Mann zu markieren, sondern, wann immer ich meine Schmerzen einschtzen soll, die Stufe 10 anzugeben. Um 8:30 Uhr kurzer Besuch von Dr. P.; meine OP soll gegen 11 Uhr beginnen. Gegen 10 Uhr ziehe ich  das OP-Hemd und die Sttzstrmpfe an; dann eine Beruhigungstablette und Fahrt hinab in den Operationssaal, wo die laufende OP lnger dauert als geplant; ich unterhalte mich nett mit der Narkoseschwester und dem Narkosearzt, erhalte ein Infusion ... und schlafe; spter erfahre ich, dass meine OP gegen 12:30 begonnen  und bis 17 Uhr gedauert hat; Dr. P. unterrichtet telefonisch meine Frau ber den Erfolg. Ich wache gegen 19 Uhr im Aufwachraum auf; ich meine, eine riesigen Druck auf die Blase zu spren;  gegen die Schmerzen erhalte ich stets prompt eine weitere Infusion.; so dmmere ich dahin.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Irgendwann am Morgen reien mich zwei energische Pfleger hoch, drehen mich auf die Seite und zerren mich hoch zum Aufstellen neben dem Bett; ich schreie vor Schmerz und protestiere, sie lassen mich in Ruhe; endlich um 11:30 beginnt mein Rcktransport auf die Station. Ich verschlafe den Tag. Am spten Nachmittag helfen mir zwei Schwestern behutsam aufzustehen;ich sitze am Bettrand, putze die Zhne und bin total fertig; zurck ins Bett. Am Abend stehe ich unter Assistenz einer Schwester noch einmal auf und mache einen Rundgang durchs Zimmer, der mir vorkommt wie ein Marathonlauf; danach zurck ins Bett und eine weitere Infusion gegen die Schmerzen. Abends besucht mich noch Mayk46 und wir fhren ein Gesprch unter Leidensgenossen, d.h. er redet und ich hre zu; das Gesprch gibt neuen Mut; Mayk46 lsst mir Bonbons da fr den Hals, denn zu husten ist brutal, aber der Reiz kommt immer wieder, da sind die Bonbons hilfreich; Visite von Dr. P.; auch von Dr. P. senior; ich bekomme nicht viel mit, werde aber zum nochmaligen Aufstehen ermuntert und starte einen weiteren Rundgang ums Zimmer. In der Nacht versorgt mich die Nachtschwester wunderbar und ich kann schlafen.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Werde gegen 7 Uhr geweckt; Aufstehen, minimale Morgentoilette am Waschtisch sitzend, dreimalige Umrundung des Zimmers; total fertig; spter nochmaliger Rundgang: geht besser, tut aber auch gut weh. Am spten Vormittag Visite Dr. P.; neuer Verband (ich darf helfen, indem ich meine Fettschrze hoch halte); ein dritter Lymphschlauch wird ganz gezogen, die beiden anderen werden einige Zentimeter heraus gezogen, was etwas ziept; Dr. P. erklrt mit angenehmer und ruhiger Stimme alles, was er tut; noch eine Blutentnahme und fertig; ich verschlafe den Tag; nachmittags Besuch von Dr. P. sen.; er legt mir ans Herz, mglichst viel herum zu laufen; fr mich noch eine Horror-Vorstellung; aber wie er gegangen ist, starte ich auf eigene Faust ein dritten Rundgang durch Zimmer; die Schmerzen sind immer besser auszuhalten.
 Abends kommt Mayk46 mit seiner Frau vorbei und verabschiedet sich; er fhrt jetzt nach Hause; anschlieend Visite von Dr. P: ich klage ber neue Schmerzen in der Leiste; er erklrt mir, dass ich whrend der OP  ber einen Bock gespannt war: Bauch ganz oben, Oberkrper und Gliedmaen nach unten, daher rhren die Verspannungen.
 Anschlieend versuche ich die Zeit mit Fernsehen totzuschlagen; ich kann nicht einschlafen, eine Schlaftablette hilft nur zwei Stunden lang; aber die Versorgung mit Schmerzmitteln ist gut; eine Menge Winde treiben es in meinem Gedrm und produzieren jede Menge Frze, die wahrscheinlich bestialisch stinken, was ich zwar nicht mitbekomme, aber die Nachtschwester reit das Fenster auf.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Wache gegen 7 Uhr tatenfreudig auf und wasche mich lange und umstndlich und binde ein sauberes Fhnchen ums Katheder; gegen 10 Uhr erledige ich meinen ersten Stuhlgang nach der OP; danach erster Marsch durch die Station unter Obhut einer Schwester, Dauer ca. 15 min, dabei berraschend geringe Schmerzen; auch das Ins-Bett-Steigen (wie das Aufstehen) gelingt ohne reiende Schmerzen; ich habe das starke Gefhl, die Heilung wird kommen;
 bei der Morgenvisite zeigt mir Dr. P., wie ich fr Hoden und Penis mit dem Saum des OP-Hemdes eine Hngebrcke baue, damit diese ber den Oberschenkeln liegen; er tastet Bauch und Nierenregion ab und ist zufrieden: alles o.k.; ich erhalte anstelle der groen Beutel fr die Lymphe kleinere komfortablere Behlter, die beim Gehen mit Clips am Hemd befestigt werden knnen; so fahre ich mit dem Stativ nur noch den Urinbeutel spazieren; mein Sonntagsmen zu Mittag ist eine Schleimsuppe, zum Dessert wird ein Krutertee gereicht; danach noch ein Marsch durch die Station  alleine; es klappt alles! Ich knnte meine Freude rausschreien: es geht aufwrts!
 Was strt, ist eine stndige Schleimbildung im Hals (wegen meines Asthmas), den Schleim muss ich immer wieder abhusten, was noch tchtig schmerzt.
 Nachmittags Besuche sowohl von Dr. P. wie dem Senior: man hat mich durch die Station marschieren (wohl eher schlurfen) gesehen und ich erhalte dickes Lob; dann noch ein 20-mintiger Spaziergang; abends heftiger Hustenanfall (Asthma), gefolgt von starken Schmerzen im Bauch; erhalte ein wirksames Schmerzmittel und schlafe fr ein paar Stunden; die Nacht ber bin ich immer wieder wach; ich schmkere im mitgebrachten Krimi.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Ich stehe gegen 7 Uhr ganz alleine auf, wasche mich und laufe die Station rauf und runter; danach Frhstck, die erste richtige Mahlzeit in der Klinik; nachdem ich zwei volle Stunden aus dem Bett war, lege ich mich wieder hin; um 11 Uhr laufe ich noch einmal 30 Minuten; Mittagessen; Visite Dr. P.: er muss mich noch etwas qulen; es wird aber nicht arg; er zieht die Lymphschluche noch ein Stck weiter heraus, was jeweils einen kurzen, dunklen Blopp ergibt, aber keine Schmerzen; beim Verbandswechsel entnimmt der Doktor eine Probe aus der Wunde wegen Verdachts auf Keimbildung, was meinen Optimismus ganz schn abbremst; ab sofort erhalte ich morgens und abends Antibiotika (das fhrt abends zu Sodbrennen, gegen welches ich einen Magentablette  mit gutem Erfolg); ein weiterer 35-mintiger Spaziergang durch die Klinik hilft mir ber den Tiefpunkt.
 Noch besser geht es mir, als gegen 18 Uhr Dr. P. den histopathologischen Befund aus dem Fax der Station zieht: die Schnittrnder sind tumorfrei!, Schliemuskel nicht befallen, Harnblase wie Samenblase tumorfrei, 22 Lymphknoten entfernt: krebsfrei; Tumor noch in der Kapsel verblieben, links allerdings ein kleinherdiger Wanddurchbruch, aber angrenzendes Gewebe auch tumorfrei; Klassifikation: azinres (drsenartiges) Adenokarzinom der Prostata, pT3a, pN0 (0/22), pMX L0 V0; Gleason-Score 4+3=7; Stadium III; R0; Dr. P. fasst zusammen: ich bin tumorfrei, soweit man das sagen kann; an der Stelle des punktfrmigen Wanddurchbruchs hat er einen Clip aus Titan geklammert, der das Ziel fr eine Bestrahlung markieren soll; Dr. P.  empfiehlt mir eigentlich eine bertherapie, damit ich ganz sicher sein knne, tatschlich tumorfrei zu sein; er rt mir zu  einer punktgenauen 3-D-Bestrahlung in 6 Monaten, denn er wie sein Vater seien noch altmodisch.
 Ich telefoniere anschlieend mit meiner Frau und teile ihr die frohe Nachricht mit.
 Spter besucht mich auch der Senior und spricht (aus seiner 39-jhrigen Erfahrung heraus) die gleiche Empfehlung fr eine externe Bestrahlung aus und rt zu einer Klinik bzw. einem Strahlentherapeuten mit gutem Ruf; er will dazu Prof. Molls, Mnchen Rechts der Isar, um eine Empfehlung im Umfeld meines Wohnortes bitten.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Heute war ich oft und lange unterwegs innerhalb der Klinik; Stuhlgang ist o.k.; ich meine, aus dem Beutel den Uringeruch zu riechen und kann das Ziehen des Katheders am nchsten Tag kaum erwarten; etwas Temperatur; Entlassung am Tag 8 wird unwahrscheinlich wegen der Keimbildung in der Wunde (Fettgewebe).
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Schmerzen im ertrglichen Bereich  auch ohne Infusion; Stuhlgang nicht mehr so fest; viel Bewegung;
 Dr. P. lange im Operationssaal; gegen 13 Uhr erlst mich der Senior; langes beratendes Zwiegesprch ber die empfohlenen Bestrahlung: im Augenblick werde kein Tumor im Krper festzustellen sein, auch sei es unwahrscheinlich, dass einzelne Tumorzellen vorhanden seien; wenn aber doch, seien diese jetzt noch zu klein, d.h. nicht zu entdecken, aber lokal begrenzt, aber durch den gesetzten Clip genau zu orten; da der P-Krebs langsam wachse, verhielte sich  das auch noch in 6 Monaten genauso; entschiede ich mich aber frs Abwarten, bestehe eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass in zwei oder fnf Jahren ein Tumor nachzuweisen seien, dann aber nicht mehr lokal begrenzt, sondern verstreut; d.h. eine schonende, punktgenaue Bestrahlung wre dann nicht mehr effektiv.
 Dann stellt der Senior fest, dass sein Sohn heute wohl aufgehalten sei, deshalb  sagt er  werde er selber jetzt den Katheder ziehen. Dr. P. sen. macht ein Szintigramm, ist hoch zufrieden: Passt, sitzt und wackelt! und Schwups! ist der Blasenkatheder gezogen, bevor ich es bemerkt habe; es folgt der obligate Hustentest  und: trocken!; der Doktor strahlt  ich natrlich auch.  
 Jetzt sitzen nur noch die beiden Lymphschluche; gegen 16 Uhr kommt Dr. P.  und zieht auch diese beiden  mit einem laut schmatzenden Gerusch rutschen der erste und dann der zweite aus dem Bauch; endlich schlauchfrei! In der Nacht muss ich hufig zur Toilette, weil der Harndrang sich (zunchst noch) schon bei geringen Mengen meldet; ich war sieben Mal unterwegs, bin aber  Einlage und Bett bleiben trocken.
 Ein erster Rckblick: Bisher ist meine Heilung exakt im voraus geplanten Zeitrahmen fortgeschritten; eine Entlassung bermorgen wird aber unwahrscheinlich; Dr. P. weitet die Wunde etwas, damit ein eventuell vorhandener Keim abgestoen werden kann; das bedeutet natrlich eine lngere Wundheilung; sonst alles o.k. Nachts wieder mehrfach auf der Toilette.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Ich fhle mich weitgehend schmerzfrei; um die / den Keim(e) aus der Wunde zu holen, wechselt Dr. P. den Verband zweimal tglich und legt mit Jod getrnkte Gazestreifen in die Wunde; die ich morgens unter der Dusche mit dem Strahl der Brause gut ausdusche.
 Auch heute wieder wie jeden Tag zwei Besuche von Dr. P. und einen seines Vaters.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Da ich praktisch keine Schmerzen mehr spre und (wie mir spter erst bewusst wird) die Wunde gar nicht sehe (mein Blick reicht nur bis zum Bauchnabel) fhle ich mich wie gesund und warte ungeduldig auf die Entlassung.
 14 Uhr: Dr. P. nht mit drei Fden unter lokaler Betubung die Wundrnder etwas nher zusammen; ansonsten wechselt er weiterhin zweimal tglich den Verband und legt jeweils Jod-Gaze ein. Er meint, mich am Montag, sptestens Dienstag entlassen zu knnen. Ein Urologe zu Hause solle die weitere Wundversorgung bernehmen.
 Und jetzt rcht sich, dass ich zu Hause noch keinen Urologen gewhlt habe;  von dem ersten hatte ich mich ja getrennt; und dann ging alles rasant weiter, zwischen dem Vorstellungsgesprch bei Dr. P, und der Aufnahme in die Klinik lagen gerade sieben Tage:
 Die weitere rztliche Untersuchung durch Dr. P.  ergibt: auch bei mehrmaligem Hustentest, entweicht kein Tropfen; ich bin trocken; die Ultraschalldiagnose ergibt: die Nieren sind o.k., die Nierenzugnge offen, es haben sich keine Lymphseen gebildet; die Laborwerte sind alle im Normbereich; Dr. P. bespricht mit mir die Einnahme von Cialis (alle 3 Tage 20 mg).
 Abends spreche ich mit dem Senior noch einmal alles durch; er meint schnoddrig: Ihre Wunde heilt, auch wenn sie gar nichts machen wrden. Das knnen sie nicht mehr verhindern.
 Die Antibiotika (Amoclav) nehme ich weiter zweimal tglich, wegen des Sodbrennens abends eine Magenschutztablette (Pantozol). So vertrage ich das Antibiotikum beschwerdefrei.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Nach Ausduschen der Wunde und Verbandswechsel, sagt Dr. P. zu, dass ich bermorgen, am Montag, entlassen werden kann. Die tgliche Wundversorgung sollen wir selbst, d.h. genauer: meine Frau, bernehmen.  Bis  Mitte der Woche solle ich mir dann daheim einen Urologen suchen.
 Tagsber erkunde ich das Umfeld der Klinik. Sonst lese ich viel.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Ausduschen und Verbandswechsel wird zur Routine. Mittags kommt meine Frau. Wir spazieren drauen in der Sonne. Sie hat ein Zimmer in der Residenz bezogen; dort verbringen wir den restlichen Tag. Gegen 22 Uhr gehe ich durch den internen Verbindungsgang zur Klinik zurck in mein Zimmer.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Morgens beim Verbandswechsel durch Dr. P. ist meine Frau dabei, und er zeigt ihr, wie sie den Verbandswechsel vornehmen soll. Am Gesicht meiner Frau erkenne ich, dass die Wunde schlimmer ausschaut, als ich sie wahrnehme: sie ist gut 18 cm lang, wchst unten schon zu, aber im mittleren und oberen Bereich ist sie noch einige Millimeter weit offen und das Hautfettgewebe noch etwa einen Zentimeter tief offen; darunter ist die Muskelfaszie gut vernht. Meine Frau ist tapfer und bereit, die Wunde zu versorgen. Nach einem letzten Gesprch verabschieden wir uns von Dr. P. und den Schwestern der Station, deren Freundlichkeit und Frsorge ich nur rhmen kann.
 Wir begeben uns auf die fnfstndige Heimreise im PKW und kommen auch wohlbehalten an; die Fahrt relativ schmerzfrei verlaufen.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Der Tag beginnt mit der Morgentoilette und dem Ausduschen der Wunde, danach Verbandswechsel durch meine Frau (gleichfalls am Abend). Tagsber versuche ich, einen Termin bei einm Urologen zu bekommen. Ob mit die netten Urologen im Land es mir bel nehmen, dass ich mich auswrts operieren lie? Ich wei es nicht. Jedenfalls wird mir als frhester Termin ein Tag Ende November angeboten; der nchste Arzt ist im Urlaub, der bernchste hat auch keinen zeitnahen Termin frei, usw. - auch das Zauberwort privat versichert hilft nicht wirklich. Schlielich erbarmt sich eine Praxis und ich erhalte einen Termin fr Donnerstag, 29. Oktober.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Die Urologin meint, dass ich topfit ausschaue so kurz nach der OP; dann nimmt sie den Verband ab und wird (fast) hysterisch: wie man mich mit einer so offenen Wunde habe entlassen knnen, bei jedem Hustenanfall, festem Stuhlgang usw. knne ja die Wunde gleich platzen; sie mchte mich am liebsten stationr einweisen; sie wolle das Risiko nicht eingehen; es wrde ja Sommer werden, bis die Wunde heilen wrde....
 Auch der Arztbrief von Dr. P. kann sie nicht recht beruhigen. Gleichwohl meint sie, ich brauche erst am 3.11. wieder zu kommen  und entlsst mich total verwirrt und verunsichert.
 Um mich zu beruhigen, telefoniere ich mit Dr. P.; er versichert mit, die Muskelfaszie ist fest vernht und wird halten; offen ist nur die Fettschicht der Haut, damit eventuell noch vorhandene Keim(e) ausgestoen werden knnen. Aber fr dem Moment ist meine Moral zerbrochen; immer wieder spuken die dsteren Prophezeiungen der rztin durch den Kopf;ich fhle mich total am Boden. In der Nacht nsse ich mein Bett total ein. Noch ein Tiefschlag!
 (Gott sei Dank ist dies mein einziger Ausrutscher. Wie die kommenden Wochen zeigen, bin bis auf diese Ausnahme total trocken.)
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Wundversorgung durch meine Frau. Mehrere Gesprche mit Dr. P., der auch die Urologin vor Ort bert. Ich werde langsam wieder zuversichtlich. Gesprche mit Freunden helfen.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Wundversorgung wie tglich durch meine Frau. Ich erhalte eine Mail von Dr. P.: Nach Rcksprache mit der Urologin schlgt Dr. P. vor, dass ich die Wunde auffrischen (debridieren) und erneut vernhen (adaptieren) lassen soll, was die Abheilung der Wunde beschleunigen werde; die letzten Proben wren keimfrei gewesen, daher knne man die Wunde jetzt schlieen.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Zweiter Termin bei der Urologin vor Ort. Sie ist heute weitaus ruhiger und versucht, ihre uerungen vom ersten Termin zu relativieren. Sie empfiehlt eine Debridierung und Adaption der Wunde und verspricht, da sie selbst nicht mehr operiere, kurzfristig einen Termin bei einem Kollegen zu machen. Nachmittags ruft sie mich zurck, die Kollegen haben erst Termine im Januar 2010 frei. Eine halbe Stunde spter erneuter Anruf, ein Kollege sei bereit, einen Vorstellungstermin am 13.11 zu gewhren und danach zeitnah einen OP-Termin.
 Ich telefoniere mit Dr. P. und frage, wann er mich operieren knne; Antwort: nchste Woche.
    4.11. Dr. P. przisiert seinen Terminvorschlag: 9.11. Ich sage zu.
    5.11. Termin bei der Urologin. Ich informiere sie ber meine Entscheidung.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Mit meiner Frau reise ich ab in die Klinik zu Dr. P.; Ankunft: 14 Uhr; ich bin froh, dass ich meine Frau ab sofort nicht mehr mit der  Wundversorgung belasten muss. Sie wohnt in einer preiswerten Ferienwohnung in fnf Minuten Entfernung von der Klinik.
 Nachmittags Untersuchung durch Ansthesie-Arzt; alles o.k.; Gesprch mit Dr. P. Ein normales Abendessen ist mir noch vergnnt; ab Mitternacht darf ich nichts mehr trinken.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Kein Frhstck; gegen 14 Uhr: kurze OP unter Narkose (wieder durch den gleichen Narkosearzt, der mich unterhlt, bis ich einschlafe) durch Dr. P.: Debridement und Adaption der Wunde; Dauer 10 Minuten; ich erhalte nachher und abends je eine schmerzlindernde Infusion. Danach bin ich so weit schmerzfrei, dass ich auf Schmerzmittel verzichte.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Nach dem Frhstck Verbandswechsel durch Dr. P. und Entlassung. Heimfahrt.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

11.11. Vorstellung bei der Urologin. Sie ist zufrieden. Aber sie berklebt die Wunde noch mit drei Steri-Strips (laut Dr. P. belanglos); jeden Morgen dusche ich weiter die Wunde aus; ich beginne mit der Einnahme von Cialis.
    13.11. Verbandswechsel durch Urologin. Sie ist sehr zufrieden.  
    17.11. Verbandswechsel durch Urologin. Sie ist begeistert.
    20.11. Verbandswechsel durch Urologin: So muss eine Wunde aussehen!
 Die Wunde hat sich geschlossen und wird nicht mehr verbunden.
    21.11. Ich spre eine normale morgendliche Versteifung des Penis und nach  Stimulation weitere Versteifung mit Orgasmus. Laut Dr. P. wird es bis zur vlligen Wiederherstellung der Reaktionen etwa ein Jahr dauern.
    23.11. Entfernung der Steri-Strips und des ersten Fadens. Die rztin ist total begeistert.
    24.11. Entfernung aller Fden. Nchster Termin: 22.12.
 Ende der ersten Etappe.
Helmut

----------


## helmut.k

Ich informiere mich ber Mglichkeiten einer Strahlentherapie in der Region. Vorstellungstermin am 14.11. bei Prof. Dr. Rbe, Uniklinik des Saarlandes.
Helmut

----------


## wassermann

> gegen 13 Uhr erlst mich der Senior; langes beratendes Zwiegesprch ber die empfohlenen Bestrahlung: im Augenblick werde kein Tumor im Krper festzustellen sein, auch sei es unwahrscheinlich, dass einzelne Tumorzellen vorhanden seien; wenn aber doch, seien diese jetzt noch zu klein, d.h. nicht zu entdecken, aber lokal begrenzt, aber durch den gesetzten Clip genau zu orten; da der P-Krebs langsam wachse, verhielte sich das auch noch in 6 Monaten genauso; entschiede ich mich aber frs Abwarten, bestehe eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass in zwei oder fnf Jahren ein Tumor nachzuweisen seien, dann aber nicht mehr lokal begrenzt, sondern verstreut; d.h. eine schonende, punktgenaue Bestrahlung wre dann nicht mehr effektiv.


Hallo Helmutk,
die Bestimmtheit, mit der dir hier die "bertherapie" empfohlen wird, berrascht mich, entspricht sie doch gar nicht den Beratungen, die mir -sogar mit R1- gegeben wurden. Diese hieen von drei voneinander unabhgigen Urologen und einer interdisziplinren Konferenz: bertherapie vermeiden, erst eingreifen, wenn PSA messbar, auch um den Erfolg der Nervschonung nicht zu gefhrden und Lebensqualitt zu erhalten. 
Inwiefern ist denn eine Streuung zu befrchten, wenn kein PSA nachweisbar ist? Nach neueren Erkenntnissen msste diese ja schon vor der OP stattgefunden haben. 
Dr.P. geht also davon aus, dass trotz R0 Tumorreste brig geblieben sind bzw. die T3-Stelle bereits im nahen Umfeld gestreut haben knnte. Welche Rolle spielte bei den Beratungen der GS 4+3?
Es bleibt eine schwierige Entscheidung, zu der ich dir alles Gute wnsche.
Wassermann

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Helmutk,
> die Bestimmtheit, mit der dir hier die "bertherapie" empfohlen wird, berrascht mich, entspricht sie doch gar nicht den Beratungen, die mir -sogar mit R1- gegeben wurden. Diese hieen von drei voneinander unabhgigen Urologen und einer interdisziplinren Konferenz: bertherapie vermeiden, erst eingreifen, wenn PSA messbar, auch um den Erfolg der Nervschonung nicht zu gefhrden und Lebensqualitt zu erhalten.


Diese von den Urologen verfolgte Ansicht ist bekannt.
Leider zeigen die drei randomisierten Studien zu diesem Thema alle einen Vorteil fr die unmittelbare postoperative Bestrahlung.

----------


## Mayk46

Hallo Helmut, 
Dein ausfhrliches Tagebuch wird vielleicht und hoffentlich dem einen oder anderen Neuen eine Hilfe sein. Und sei es nur, dass Sie bei den rzten ihres Vertrauens die richtigen Fragen stellen.

Leider habe ich auch von deinem pT3a gelesen. Ich glaube, ich wrde an deiner Stelle weiterhin auf unsere Dr. P vertrauen und wnsche Dir, dass die angeratene punktgenaue Bestrahlung hinsichtlich Impotenz und Inkontinez keine Verschlechterung bringt. Auch unser Strahlentherapeut Daniel Schmid sieht Vorteile zu dieser Therapie. Aber auch hier gilt es, weitere Fachmeinungen einzuholen und dann als mndiger Patient zu entscheiden, auch wenns die unbequemste Form ist.

Ich bin ja gerade zur AHB und sehe hier auch, wieviel Leid entstehen kann, wenn eine Therapie gar nicht oder erst zu spt begonnen wird. Und ob es sich bei Dir wirklich um eine bertherapie handelt, wirst Du hoffentlich eh nie erfahren.

Was ich Dir aber trotz vorhandener Kontinenz dringend empfehlen kann, ist eine AHB. Du bist wahrscheinlich durch die OP und die anschliessenden Wundheilungsprobleme sicher auch ber Gebhr belastet und auch geschwcht worden. Durch die vielen Anwendungen mit Massagen, Sport und Gymnastik kannst Du viel schneller wie daheim den Status vor der OP erreichen. Und alleine schon der Austausch mit Gleichbetroffenen hilft enorm, seine Krankheit auch psychisch besser verarbeiten zu knnen. Vielleicht kannst du das noch zwischen rein schieben, obgleich es da eventuell Probleme mit schon versumten Beantragungsfristen geben knnte. Genaueres weiss sicher deine Urologin.

Weiter gute Genesung und Gre an Rubinia,
Annette und Mayk

----------


## helmut.k

Hallo,
ich wnsche allen, dass auch fr sie das neue Jahr gesundheitlich so gut angefangen hat wie bei mir, und uns allen ein weiterhin gesundes und zufriedenes Jahr 2010.

Ich habe gestern (wg. des Weihnachtsurlaubes des Urologen) meinen PSA-Wert vom 23/12/2009 erhalten: < 0,01.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich informiert ber eine mgliche RT - in Anbetracht meines pT3a. 
Begeistert bin ich zwar nicht dafr - und frage mich: wiegt der Erfolg die mglichen Nebenwirkungen auf?; aber ich habe mich zu 99% fr ein "Ja" entschieden.
Gru,
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut, <0,01 ist ja das Optimum nach RPE. Glckwunsch! Deine Bedenken kann ich verstehen und ich mchte Dich auf keinen Fall verunsichern. Nur: Wenn der PSA-Wert in Zukunft immer bei <0,01 bleibt, was ich Dir sehr wnsche, dann wre ein Bestrahlung, auch im Hinblick auf die Risiken des pT3a-Befundes, unntig. 

Wollte ich Dir auf jeden Fall gesagt haben.

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Helmut,

also ich denke auch, dass Dieter Recht hat. Vielleicht bin ich kein schlechtes Beispiel; schau mal in mein Profil. Bei mir hat es 10 Jahre bis zu einem PSA Anstieg vom Nullbereich bis auf 0,6 gedauert. Hier in Frankreich wird grundstzlich erst NACH einem erwiesenen PSA Anstieg bestrahlt - ab PSA 0,2 bis 1,0 (gute Aussichten laut meiner Doc's mit PSA nicht grsser als 0,8)
Ich wrde auch warten bis etwa 0,2 - was ja gar nicht eintreffen muss.

Wie auch immer, ich wnsche Dir eine glckliche Hand fr Deine Entscheidung.

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## JoScho

Hallo helmut,
ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur beipflichten.
o,o1 ist ein optimles Ergebnis nach rpe.
Auch ich würde ein weiteres ansteigen des PSA abwarten bevor ich weitere schritte einleiten würde. 
Ein allzeit nicht meßbaren PSA wünschend.
joachim

----------


## helmut.k

Proaktive adjuvante Bestrahlungstherapie nach der Operation

Im Januar habe ich mich entschieden, trotz des niedrigen PSA-Wertes (< 0,01) proaktiv einer Bestrahlungstherapie zu vollziehen. Ich berichtet darüber in einem eigen Thread.
helmut

----------


## Hans-DieterK

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für Dein Tagebuch, es hat mir Mut gemacht.
Ich werde am 14.04. 2010 Operiert.

Hans-Dieter

----------


## Norbert 60

Hallo Helmut,-

ist Starnberg auch für Kassenpatienten offen ?

Danke

----------


## SAGI00

Ja , Starnberg ist ein ganz normales Kreis-Krankenhaus dort werden alle Patienten behandelt.
ABER: es gibt dort auch Ärzte die Belegärzte sind und deren OP-Methode sehr aufwändig ist.
Jedoch ist auch -zumindest einer der von ihm genannnten- auch in einer ganz normalen Praxis tätig (soviel ich weiss).
Gruss

----------


## HorstK

Belegärzte in Starnberg:

*u.a.*

Dr. med. Manuel P.
*Kassenpatienten*
Sprechzeiten Mittwochs 9 - 13 Uhr und nach Vereinbarung in der Praxis Dr. Malangre
Schleißheimer Str. 130
80797 München
Terminvereinbarung unter Tel.: 089-1234055

Dr. med. Carsten D.
*Kassenpatienten*
Sprechzeiten Mittwochs 9- 13 Uhr und nach Vereinbarung in der Praxis Dr. Raphael Sailer
Kaltenmoser Str. 4-6
82362 Weilheim
Terminvereinbarung unter Tel.: 0881-92330

----------


## helmut.k

Hallo,Norbert,
Terminvereinbarungen und Informationen erhältst Du problemlos über Frau Dr. Shashi Netzle-Praetorius, Telefon:     08153 / 95 25 95; sie regelt alles, macht Termine unbürokratisch und kümmert sich um die Kooperation zwischen deinem Hausurologen, der Klinik und den Ärzten Dr. P. und Dr. D. der Urologischen Praxis Starnberg. Siehe hier. Ich selbst war mit der Betreuung durch Frau Dr. Shashi-Praetorius sehr zufrieden. Ja, Kassenpatienten werden behandelt bzw. die Kassen übernehmen die Kosten.
Ich wünsche Dir Gesundheit und Heilung und zunächst eine gute Entscheidung.
Gruss, Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

Liebert Norbert, neben einem ersten Hinweis in Deinem Anfangsthread Ende April hatte ich auch durch etliche PNs Kontakt zu Dir aufgenommen. Nunmehr lese ich, dass Du nun wohl doch Nägel mit Köpfen machen möchtest, indem Du Dich nach einer Klinik erkundigt hast. Schon Daniel hatte Dir anfangs empfohlen, das Adenom entfernen zu lassen, bevor es ernsthaft Schwierigkeiten auch beim Wasser lassen macht. Auch zur Biopsie wurde Dir geraten. Bitte, lies doch noch* diese* Darstellung zum Thema Prostataadenom. Du wirst hier darüber informiert, dass eine vernünftige Behandlung dieser häufiger bei Männern ab 50 Jahren vorkommenden Prostatavergrößerung auch von den GKVs bezahlt wird. Du solltest nicht länger warten, weil die weitere Beobachtung des PSA-Verlaufs wohl doch zu viele Unwägbarkeiten enthält und Dein Nervenkostüm eine längere Beobachtungsphase nicht mehr verkraftet. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass die Entfernung des Adenoms problemlos abläuft, was übrigens meist der Fall ist.


*"Lass dich nicht gehen, geh selbst*!" 
(Magda Bentrup)

----------

